# InstantMold, this stuff should revolutionize the hobby (somewhat)



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Disclaimer: This product is for use only for items that you have sculpted yourself and not on items that are trademarked or copyrighted by any company. Heresy Online does not condone illegal copying of any products.


I just found this over at DakkaDakka
It seems too good to be true, Ive ordered some of the stuff and will be trying it out. This could really save me tons upon tons of money on bits.
If it is indeed none stick (even to superglue) then this stuff could really speed up things and the best part is that it's reusable. Your mold getting old or not good enough? Just reheat and remold!
http://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/tools-and-misc/instant-mold.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Basically, this is one of those thermo-dynamic plastics. Actually, now that I see it, I'm really suprised that no-one has thought of doing something like this with one before. Hell... its soo simple. Only thing is, I can see their being a flood of knock-off parts, and bit supply people going out of business if it really takes off. 

Still, I approve of it. Think with the GK's for instance... this and a bit of green stuff, and everyone could have demonhammers!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be trying this stuff out for my Sisters of Battle, there is only 1 plastic sprue for them and that is the immolator. With this stuff I could make a few copies of what I need instead of having to buy the bits, bits that are usually overpriced or not available from bits sellers simply because it's not a popular item.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

When your stuff does arrive and you try it out, please please please post a review of some kind on here, so we can see what you think. I have fun images running through my head of casting the SM Captain Combi-Melta and then making 20 Sternguard with it...

Good find!


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

that looks amazing, please tell us how it goes


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

This is an incredible find, friend. Thanks very much for sharing it here. +rep for you and PLEASE keep us all posted once you get it. I've got another product to do some research on!

Thanks again.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

It should arrive in 2 weeks like everything else from the US, I will do a complete video review of the stuff when I get it.

I'm going to try out everything they claim in the video, even "casting" some stuff with superglue, maybe you could create some cool looking windows or something, not sure how clear superglue cures though. Mine mostly just becomes a white/grayish solid.

When I try stuff out I always try to break it or push it as far as I can think of.
If you have any requests on what I should try to make a mold of send me a pm, as greenstuff is pretty much the only stuff I have access to I will have to make everything using that.

Resin is expensive as hell where I live and really complicated to order, most resins also generate heat when they cure so it would not work too well with this stuff.

Anyways let me know and I will see if I can replicate it.

Here are some things Im going to try out :
Greenstuff
Superglue
PVA glue
GW Water effects

All for SCIENCE!!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hmmm, be very useful for making chaos ship turrets since you get so damn few.


MadCowCrazy said:


> Disclaimer: This product is for use only for items that you have sculpted yourself and not on items that are trademarked or copyrighted by any company. Heresy Online does not condone illegal copying of any products.


yeah don't worry, I sculpt my own BFG ships, its just pure coincidence that they happen to look exactly the same as GW's ships, amazing that really, oh well, its not as if GW even remembers half of the systems they make.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Disclaimer: This advertising is for use only for items that you have sculpted yourself and not on items that are trademarked or copyrighted by any company. Heresy Online does not condone illegal copying of any products.



Amazing... That is all I can really say about this... With enough of this you can make some nice resin pour molds...

edit: Saw this while watching the other your tube video. She says is is good enough to take a fingerprint when casting, great and pretty price efficient for 2 part molds.






Yeah boring as hell but would make a nice 2 part mold.

The Instamold power stuff from Activa Products is 15 bucks for 12 oz (dry) and the Permastone is 10 bucks for 24oz and you can buy up to 50 lbs bags for 80.

If you can listen to what the little old ladies say its safe for resin molding as well.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

well i was thinking of making my own shoulder pads and such but too scared to try make a proper resin mould, this might be my answer to doing that as i can just ask a friend to scult me the parts and i can cast them myself


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking at the thread on Dakka, it looks like it's just something called 'Friendly plastic'. If that's the case, then you can get it cheeper elsewhere e.g. Amazon sell strips of it for £1.49


----------



## darthw (Jan 7, 2011)

This is awesome, just wish I knew the actual product name to find it.

@MadCow if you wanted to do windows/other clear objects, I would try the Castin' Craft Clear Casting Epoxy, its relatively cheap, and I have seen it in action for casting pieces for a stained glass project. It was something I always had in mind for Necrons (wanting red transparent bitz) but I was not sure on what product to use for making the casts.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thats pretty much the situation with army painter. Who repack 3 quid tins then rip people off with 25 quid tins.

When people get this it'll be interesting to see what it is, probably sells for $3 in the building game.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dînadan said:


> Looking at the thread on Dakka, it looks like it's just something called 'Friendly plastic'. If that's the case, then you can get it cheeper elsewhere e.g. Amazon sell strips of it for £1.49


I had a look at everything they said it was a copy of over at Dakka but I got the impression that stuff was not non-stick and that you had to use higher temperatures to make it soft.

As it's peanut money anyway and you seem to be able to reuse it as many times as you like I ordered the stuff from coolmini.

Added a disclaimer just incase someone gets trixxy


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I had a look at everything they said it was a copy of over at Dakka but I got the impression that stuff was not non-stick and that you had to use higher temperatures to make it soft.


Actually, it's the Coolminiornot stuff that has a higher temperature. The Dakka thread includes a scan of the instructions which say to use 170 degree water Assuming they mean farenheit that works out as about 77 degrees centigrade, whereas the stuff Amazon sells says 60 degrees centigrade.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just ordered some of it from amazon. For £2.50 with postage it doesn't matter if its shite.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I am very interested in how well this stuff actually performs. Can't wait for you to post your review cause if it's anything like the youtube video I will be getting some.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent find! I am going to have to pick some of this up!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you all know this is just the same as the stuff you put in a hot glue gun?
dental alginate is also good for molds.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

This stuff is supposed to stick to nothing.

Hot glue, while not technically an adhesive in an real way, sticks to most anything.

They may be similar substances, but not the same.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I think the point is it's non-stick & reusable. You only need a little of it and you're set for life and there's no dicking around with lube, no pun intended.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

anyone know where you can get this in the uk?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Azezel said:


> This stuff is supposed to stick to nothing.
> 
> Hot glue, while not technically an adhesive in an real way, sticks to most anything.
> 
> They may be similar substances, but not the same.


This is the main reason I'm really interested in this stuff, if it really is non-stick and wont even stick to superglue it is indeed some amazing stuff.

As for getting this stuff in the UK, there has been links provided to something called Friendly Plastic on ebay, it's about 50% cheaper than this stuff but some have said it's basically the same stuff.

I live in Finland and had no problems at all ordering from Coolmini though it did cost me 34$ for 2 boxed and shipping, seems their shipping is 7$ to europe. I was first thinking about just buying one box to try it out but if it's indeed as good as advertised then I would have bought more so I saved 7$ by buying 2.
Then again if this stuff is exactly the same as the other products that has been listed I've paid more than 50% more than it's actually worth.

I find it funny that allot of people mention other similar products and dental plaster, ear plasters and all sorts of plaster yet I have never heard about any of that before now. This stuff seems to have been around for a very long time but so far seems to have eluded the wargaming community. I'm sure some asshole somewhere have been using this for years laughing to himself at others having to buy expensive resins and silicone to do the exact same thing as you apparently can with this stuff.

This stuff is nowhere near the same thing as silicone though but it seems extremely useful for pressmolds. I have in fact searched around for cool pressmold kits but all I've found on wargaming webshops are these stupid leafs you can pressmold.

One thing I would really like to see though is a way to use sprue for something. I would like to see a machine like those PlayDoh pressers you can get, you just slide the shapething and press and it splurts out playdoh in that shape.
Something to heat up the sprue to melting point and then just press it out. There are tons and tons of easy shapes this could be used for like beams, armour plates etc. Every shape you can buy plasticard in basically and you would finally have some use for that damned sprue you have lying everywhere.

Yes yes, cut it up and make bricks or gems or whatever for your bases or terrain but there is just so much you can use that stuff for.

Im actually really pissed that no one seems to be making plastic kits that are basically floor panels, armour plates etc only. Sure you get some with GW buildings or other plastic building kits out there but I would like something that is similar to shaped plasticard. Heck a sprue with nothing but plastic chains on it would be awesome. Instead of having to use real chain or chaos bits that you have to trim etc you could actually get pure chain.
If there is something like this please do send me a pm to where I can buy it.
Sprues with nothing but ammo belts would also be awesome, just cut up the lengths you need and you are good to go. I know there are some out there made from etched brass but those are too expensive if you want to do many conversions.
Just bullets and casings would also be really cool, I know there are some out there you can get made from pewter, I think it's 1$ for 10 or some such. I would like to create big piles of spent shells but I'm just not ready to pay 3$ per base to be able to do that. I want to be able to put down shells like it was flock but atm that's just not possible.
Tamya has a really cool shell package you can buy, would fit autocannons perfectly but at 10€ for 10 shells and 10 casings it's a bit too much for me.

I love conversions more than anything, it's what makes this hobby so cool. I probably spend about half my money on conversion material which sums up to allot of money so I'm always ready to try something new.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Plaster vs Resin.

Plaster dries very rigid and is unforgiving when its dry while resin you can heat up slightly and correct any major mess ups. Resin is expensive but when you think about the fact that you only need a couple MLs for a sculpted should pad a bottle will last you a long time. Also Resin is VERY fluid when you mix it unlike most plaster and is able to get into details in pour molds. This is a negative for press molds since the water like substance of liquid resin would not be very stable in a press mold.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> One thing I would really like to see though is a way to use sprue for something. I would like to see a machine like those PlayDoh pressers you can get, you just slide the shapething and press and it splurts out playdoh in that shape.
> Something to heat up the sprue to melting point and then just press it out. There are tons and tons of easy shapes this could be used for like beams, armour plates etc. Every shape you can buy plasticard in basically and you would finally have some use for that damned sprue you have lying everywhere.
> 
> Yes yes, cut it up and make bricks or gems or whatever for your bases or terrain but there is just so much you can use that stuff for.


I'll spare you the chemistry, but it just won't fly. Polystyrene is a bitch to recycle, the very best that can be done is to mix a small quantity of polystyrene with a larger quantity of some other plastic and use the resulting, very low quality, material for things like disposable drinking cups.




MadCowCrazy said:


> Heck a sprue with nothing but plastic chains on it would be awesome. Instead of having to use real chain or chaos bits that you have to trim etc you could actually get pure chain.


Funny you should mention that, Old Man. I bought a WM Harbinger of Menoth to turn into a Living Saint - it came with some chains that I didn't use and I thought I'd have a crack at taking molds from them.

I too can think of a ton of uses for chain.



MadCowCrazy said:


> I love conversions more than anything, it's what makes this hobby so cool. I probably spend about half my money on conversion material which sums up to allot of money so I'm always ready to try something new.


Alrighty. This won't work with Instant Mold or any other temperature sensative material, since it gives off a lot of heat, but since you mentioned casting with supergluee I'll let you in on a trade secret from a different modeling hobby.

Model aircraft sometimes get damaged (I know _mine_ did) and to fix them up, you need something that is tough and lightweight, will bond perfectly with complex shapes, and will not dammage soft, porous materials like foam, expanded polystyrene or balsawood. Trying to press putty or fiberglass into a gap will damage the original materials and you can't pour resin in, since it will just flow back out.

The stuff to use is a mixtuure of sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) and superglue. It's ace. You could certainly use it forr filling gaps in minis. You put the baking soda into whateveer you're filling, then drop in superglue until it's saturated. The proces gives off a lot of heat, but when it's done it's solid, very light and god himself could not pry it out.

So yeah, there's another weapon in your converting arsenal.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Azezel said:


> Funny you should mention that, Old Man. I bought a WM Harbinger of Menoth to turn into a Living Saint - it came with some chains that I didn't use and I thought I'd have a crack at taking molds from them.


Lol, Ive been thinking about doing the exact same thing. That model is really cool but I haven't bought one because I think it's a bit too pricey for a single model. It's also metal which is something I just can't stand anymore (sucks that I'm a Sisters of Battle player then eh...).
I know they have started making models in some sort of resin/plastic material now days, as soon as that model becomes plastic I will be picking one up for a living saint.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I can't fully recomend the Harbinger. Say what you will about GW but they sculpt a hell of a model - the WM stuff looks crude and lumpen next to it.

On the whole though, she makes a satisfying Living Saint, and not at all difficult to convert.

I'm currently plotting conversions of Saints Praxedes and Helena. Funnilly enough - I was really scratching my head about how to acheive one detail I wanted for Praxedes, and this molding stuff is just what I need, I think.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

What exactly do you get in the box for the Harbinger? I know it's a bit off topic but you two seems to have seen it.
All I know is that it's pewter of some sort.

How many parts? Got any pictures you could pm me links to?
I really dont like the shoulderpads, are those stuck to the model or you have to glue them in?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

It's all pewter. No pictures, but you get a body with legs, head right arm and robes all-in-one. You also get 

* Two 'streamer' robe peices that attach to her hips.
* Left arm holding big flag (with a glue point on her back as well as arm)
* Two giant pauldrons that you can leave off (file down the mounting pins on her shoulders and you're golden)
* Three robed and hooded acolytes, all one-peice models - I thought they'd make good techpriests
* Three lengths of chain.
* 50mm round base.

I think that's everything. I still have the flag, chains and acolytes in my bitz box, dmaned if I know what to do with them, though the chains are cool.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Smells like lawsuit. I'm ordering some before the hammer drops.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> Smells like lawsuit. I'm ordering some before the hammer drops.


how can you drop a hammer on an item perfectly legal to sell?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because of the way they are advertising it and showing how to infringe on a copyright on their own video.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Azezel said:


> It's all pewter. No pictures, but you get a body with legs, head right arm and robes all-in-one. You also get
> 
> * Two 'streamer' robe peices that attach to her hips.
> * Left arm holding big flag (with a glue point on her back as well as arm)
> ...


I'd like the chains and acolytes if you dont need them 



djinn24 said:


> Because of the way they are advertising it and showing how to infringe on a copyright on their own video.


Aren't you allowed to make copies of models you have already bought? This is what I have been told many times over, as long as you have bought a miniature you are allowed to copy it as much as you like as long as you dont sell them.
Is this incorrect?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Djinn hit it right on the head-- they're advertising it as a way to avoid buying another box of models for the bits you want. And that hurts sales. Hell, it hurts other companies besides GW-- any company that manufactures miniatures is going to look down on that. 



MadCowCrazy said:


> I'd like the chains and acolytes if you dont need them
> 
> Aren't you allowed to make copies of models you have already bought? This is what I have been told many times over, as long as you have bought a miniature you are allowed to copy it as much as you like as long as you dont sell them.
> Is this incorrect?


It's correct. Sort of. It's correct in the context of buying multimedia (i.e, music and videos and whatnot) but copying other commercial products hasn't really been covered in the law. And the law works on technicalities. So while it does fall in this grey area regarding personal use, it's best to just not fuck with it, because GW Legal is like the gestapo regarding their products, and they've got a lot more money to piss away on lawyers than you or any small company does over this sort of thing.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

Its virtually impossible to prove that you made a mold of, say a meltagun, and not sculpted one, no one knows if you are a master sculpter or not. Anyways, once you have the bit painted no one will be the wiser :wink: Its not like a member of GW will drop by your house with a hobby knife and carve up all of your models. Actually on second thought that is probably exactly what GW would do if they even heard the rumour of a rumour that something even slightly fishy was going on.

I am in NO way condoning illegal actions in ANYWAY at all, not even a little bit.
:wink:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They might get told to change the ad but I can't see as they could stop them selling the product, any number of different things can be used to make press molds.

Not that I know that of course, just a guess, you know....


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

That would be really cool I think I will try the friendly plastic stuff as it comes from australia ($2 postage=Awesome) and the friendly plastic seems more durable. This is a great breakthrough and I will finally be able to start doing that foam rock parts thing exept it wont be foam it will be green styff and there wil be skulls and multi meltas and Muahahahahahaha.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It would be to easy to change it with a little disclaimer like I put up and show what it can do, we are smart enough to figure out the rest.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

How much do you get in a packet, like if I wanted to cover a Space Marine in this stuff (I don't but it's just an example) how many packets would I need to buy? Also, I assume that it would but does anyone know for sure if this works with Milliput because if it does then that's great, it'll dry much harder than green stuff and is a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Disclaimer: This product is for use only for items that you have sculpted yourself and not on items that are trademarked or copyrighted by any company. Heresy Online does not condone illegal copying of any products.


Technically, copying minis is perfectly legal as long as they are used only for private use and never sold.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> Djinn hit it right on the head-- they're advertising it as a way to avoid buying another box of models for the bits you want. And that hurts sales. Hell, it hurts other companies besides GW-- any company that manufactures miniatures is going to look down on that.


then GW (or anyone else) will have to stop selling greenstuff, they'll have to stop blu-tac ever existing, and they'll have to close down thousands of businesses who make any material capable of being used to mold items, they'd also have to close down lego because allot of people use lego bricks to make mold trays.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> then GW (or anyone else) will have to stop selling greenstuff, they'll have to stop blu-tac ever existing, and they'll have to close down thousands of businesses who make any material capable of being used to mold items, they'd also have to close down lego because allot of people use lego bricks to make mold trays.


NOOOOOOOOO dont use lego , Lego is awesome, use Megablox they are the same but shit not to mention cheaper.
I keep toying with the idea of getting casting kits and resin for the website, i think the thing stopping me is that i will want to play with it myself and bang we have another hobby on the go.
I quite like the Hirsts arts brick molds, quite fancied the idea of building a church out of the stuff.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> NOOOOOOOOO dont use lego , Lego is awesome, use Megablox they are the same but shit not to mention cheaper.


cheaper than going to a carboot and buying like a bad of hundreds of pieces for £1?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> How much do you get in a packet, like if I wanted to cover a Space Marine in this stuff (I don't but it's just an example) how many packets would I need to buy? Also, I assume that it would but does anyone know for sure if this works with Milliput because if it does then that's great, it'll dry much harder than green stuff and is a heck of a lot cheaper.


If you look at the video you will see him plop a small length of the stuff into water. As far as I can tell you get 3 of those bars in one package.
Is Milliput like greenstuff? I thought it was clay of some sort?
As far as I know greenstuff is designed to be a bit flexible so it does not break when you drop it, this is why it's not that hard once it cures.



Scathainn said:


> Technically, copying minis is perfectly legal as long as they are used only for private use and never sold.


Well, if I state otherwise and am wrong will you pay off the GW Gestapo when they show up?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> If you look at the video you will see him plop a small length of the stuff into water. As far as I can tell you get 3 of those bars in one package.
> Is Milliput like greenstuff? I thought it was clay of some sort?
> As far as I know greenstuff is designed to be a bit flexible so it does not break when you drop it, this is why it's not that hard once it cures.


I thought there were three of those things but I wasn't really sure because it looks kind of like there are two layers of the strips making six in total, but then I am probably wrong. Milliput is kind of like a two-part clay that doesn't need to be fired, and it is a bit brittle.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> I thought there were three of those things but I wasn't really sure because it looks kind of like there are two layers of the strips making six in total, but then I am probably wrong.


That is what I said "as far as I can tell", it could be 6 bars or 3, heck even 9 or 12. It's just not possible (for me atleast) to tell from the video and website.

Ops, forgot to add the url to where you can buy the stuff.
http://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/tools-and-misc/instant-mold.html


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> That is what I said "as far as I can tell", it could be 6 bars or 3, heck even 9 or 12. It's just not possible (for me atleast) to tell from the video and website.
> 
> Ops, forgot to add the url to where you can buy the stuff.
> http://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/tools-and-misc/instant-mold.html


It look likes it's packed with 3 blocks. I would think probably 2 blocks could be used to copy a 28mm model body if it was unassembled.

I have to wait to order mine on Tuesday but if I get mine before all you I'll post more info. (Finally something in this hobby that doesn't have to be shipped from England and take forever...I'm looking at you Wayland games)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the UK Product for this is called Polymorph, its available from maplins, i may see if it can get some for the store,if there is a genuine demand


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Only problem with Polymorph though is that it comes in a bead form rather then a strip, and that its white, rather then clear. That said though I think its a pretty good alternative... Don't know what its like for greenstuff sticking to it though...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Only problem with Polymorph though is that it comes in a bead form rather then a strip, and that its white, rather then clear. That said though I think its a pretty good alternative... Don't know what its like for greenstuff sticking to it though...


well according to to the science its the exact same polymer so should work the same, as for the beads i suppose it would be quicker to heat up a few grammes of beads to do small projects than it would a whole strip.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place that sells this stuff in Australia or with free postage?


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

In Australia you can get friendly plastic as it is supposedly the same thing and a whole lot cheaper. I am not shore whether it is the same except I just heard that they were the same on some random forum I just stumbled upon on google.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got some friendly plastic coming from amazon. Just been posted and is rainbow coloured but what the hell its £1.50. As long as its non-stick will do the job, even if its not I'm guna try it with random bitz. If it doesn't stick I'll use a bit of Vaseline on the item the second time.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> In Australia you can get friendly plastic as it is supposedly the same thing and a whole lot cheaper. I am not shore whether it is the same except I just heard that they were the same on some random forum I just stumbled upon on google.


I've tried looking for Australian websites selling friendly plastic and I can't seem to find much. Do you know of any good places?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not convinced this stuff will work in the way most people are thinking, i think its going to be ok for pulling surface detail, but im not convinced your gonna get anything like a useable 2 part mold using this stuff.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Im not convinced this stuff will work in the way most people are thinking, i think its going to be ok for pulling surface detail, but im not convinced your gonna get anything like a useable 2 part mold using this stuff.


Because that would be bad for your business..... *runs and hides*

I have my fair doubts about this stuff, since it's the price of a small pizza where I live I figured I'd buy some and try it out. I can always use the stuff to make bases if it sucks horribly.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think as a two part mould, it might be okay with a little work and tweaking. Thin bits like swords etc. will be fine, but making anything like an entire body may be a bit of a pain in the arse...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Im not convinced this stuff will work in the way most people are thinking, i think its going to be ok for pulling surface detail, but im not convinced your gonna get anything like a useable 2 part mold using this stuff.


I tend to agree.

The chance of moulding a sword effectively seems pretty low, flat panel stuff such as bases etc seems pretty straightforward mind.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I don't think you'd be able to mould anything like say... an entire tank out of this stuff, or even an entire marine. Shoulderpads, swords, weapons etc though I think will work. Its just a matter of how intelligent you are with your mould making.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

This might be me but I thought the intent of something like this was just the get the general shape, and then sculpt the actual details on after the fact. You're not going to be able to suddenly cast complex models, but you'll be able to cast say, meltaguns and sculpt them after, or cast general shape of a guy and clean up all the detail. That would be a long time consuming process. Excellent for customised guys like special characters or you're own home brew but not for mass production.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

im a give it a shot sure could have used this stuff a long time agofor some weapons bitz


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I emailed Coolminiornot about how many sticks there are in each package, it's 6 sticks per package.
This means it's pretty much the same price as friendly plastic as those cost 1.5£ a piece and it would be 2$ per Instantmold stick.
Not sure they are the same size of sticks though.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> the UK Product for this is called Polymorph, its available from maplins, i may see if it can get some for the store,if there is a genuine demand


Ordered mine from Coolmini and then read that I could have just popped in to Maplin and got some, Gah!:suicide:

Still looks like useful stuff which opens up a lot of options for those wanting to do there own space marine chapters etc. There's a big difference from having to sculpt a couple of different pads and then copy them rather than having to sculpt each one individually (just spent 2 hours working on a Lamenters badge).


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine arrived today in a thin envelope from Amazon. so i've had a go using it.
It melts in boiling water as advertised and solidifys as expected when it cools or in cold water. One thing I would advise buy the clear stuff not the rainbow pattern (c'mon it was £1.50) as if your trying to make a two piece mold it helps when you can see the item to stop cutting.
Anyway my test item was a standard SM head as I don't want to test it on a one off custom item yet!!! The head dropped out once i had cut it open so it is non-stick.
I've used green stuff inside and used some wood joining grips to hold the pieces together firmly enough. 

So wait and see tomorrow the results. I will post some picks of the original and copy.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> Mine arrived today in a thin envelope from Amazon. so i've had a go using it.
> It melts in boiling water as advertised and solidifys as expected when it cools or in cold water. One thing I would advise buy the clear stuff not the rainbow pattern (c'mon it was £1.50) as if your trying to make a two piece mold it helps when you can see the item to stop cutting.
> Anyway my test item was a standard SM head as I don't want to test it on a one off custom item yet!!! The head dropped out once i had cut it open so it is non-stick.
> I've used green stuff inside and used some wood joining grips to hold the pieces together firmly enough.
> ...


How many bits did you get of the stuff? Just one?
How big was the bit? Similar to that in the video of instamold?


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just one flat strip. It was approx 7" x 1.5" x 3mm but that seams plenty for any normal 28mm mini limbs and/or weapons. Probably enough to do a full body maybe.










The mold has kept some traces of greenstuff on it but should separate once i "melt" it back down. The original head damage is due to me cutting through the mold and not knowing when to stop.

Summery: 

As it my first ever copy I think it can out as good as expected. The halves moved slighty while drying so the head looks a little thin. Also there's a part of missing detail at the rear where the putty wasn't pushed into it well enough.

The product worked and handled in a very similar manner to the video but I must stress to take care while splitting the mold the 1st time, not only for the original models sake but for your fingers too. Don't expect this to be a wonder mold able to copy tanks and larger items. Yes it can copy them but it'll cost you a small fortune in this stuff.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Have to say, for a first atempt I'm impressed... if it can do other bits that well, and probably better once your used to it, you'll really be able to bling up your squads like this.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I've wanted to do a marine forge army for some time with each of the squads being tricked out in the mechanicus armour from the tank kit. However...green stuff mouding never really worked...this could well be the answer to my problems...

~O


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe that stuff is not as non-stick as Instantmold, it seems to be around the same price though. Every stick of Instantmold would cost roughly 1.23£ and you get 6 per package.
Dont think they are 7" though, looks like half of that.

Seems interesting enough though, will be cool to get the instantmold stuff next week if I'm lucky.

The first pictures of people using this stuff has started popping up.

From Bell of Lost Souls










From DakkaDakka


















It actually looks really promising.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is part one of my review on the stuff. Not that helpfull because I ran out of battery in my camera. Will complete it tomorrow when the greenstuff has cured and so on.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Got mine this morning and only had a little time to try it before we recorded the Failhammer podcast. Very impressed with it so far, will be seeing if I can copy my greenstuffed shoulder pad design with it. Little shout out to Mad Cow Crazy when failhammer episode 10 goes live for showing everyone this stuff.:grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

madcow...wtf? "it smells like shit...oh wait thats my finger" WTF you been doing?...wait don't answer that


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I really don't see how this can revolutionise anything, since we've been making molds, even simple press molds, since time began.

what Instant Mold does allow is a saving of money and a little less effort with separating putty from mold.

I got hold of some to save on filling more boxes with little-used greenstuff press molds, but the novelty soon wears off.

You certainly can't do much more than press molding.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Whitehorn said:


> I really don't see how this can revolutionise anything, since we've been making molds, even simple press molds, since time began.


it revolutionises things for hobbyists like myself who can't do press moulding because we don't have a clue where to start (and asking on the net usually gets you a 6 page answer that doesn't actually answer your question), its opening a door that was closed to us, that is revolution.

if you can already do it then yes it means nothing to you, but your probably not the intended market.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

This looks absolutely amazing, and I have to agree with Stella as to why this product is amazing; it allows those of us who were too tentative or lazy or both to make molds so we can mass produce small conversions. Personally, I am going to order a package of this stuff as soon as I can figure out where to get it in Canada. (PM me if you know the answer, please!) Why? Well up till now I've been using the water-slide transfers that come with most space marine squads to imprint the Imperial Fist chapter symbol onto all of their left-handed shoulder. Easy detail, I thought. But maybe I'm doing it wrong, maybe I'm supposed to cover it in some sort of matte varnish, maybe placing a tactical squad in a plastic baggy and calling it "good" is not good enough with regards to protecting the models; all I know is the plastic transfer keeps flaking and falling apart, and the bits that stay are shiny, so it looks like a sticker instead of a detail job. Which, it is. With this stuff, I can sculpt an Imperial Fist logo onto one shoulder pad, and then make a mold and create enough for all of my yellow warriors! (By the way, I am aware that there are Imperial Fist shoulder pads available from GW, but I'm also adding extra details like wreaths, skulls, etc. to the trim.) And that's just the beginning! Already I can see several ways to use this amazing product:

- Use it to transplant a pattern or texture to other surfaces, as exemplified by the brick terrain to the base. You could also use it to, say, take a design on a stormshield, resplendent with skulls, crosses, wreaths, ribbons and sundry other cool details, and make a new door for your Captain's Rhino or Land Raider to generally pimp it up.

- Make those hard to find special, heavy and close combat weapons that always in short supply. (Meltaguns, Plasma Cannons, Power Weapons, etc.) Hell, suppose you wanted your vanilla marines to use only axes for power weapons; take the Power Axe from the Assault Marines box, make a mold, and create enough for all your troops! And you can even make enough of them to turn a normal Tactical or Assault squad into a pimped up Sternguard or Vanguard unit respectively, as mentioned above.

- Want to make a homebrew army, but don't want to convert an entire army? Convert one or two of every model in your invented codex, then use these molds to make a high quality army! The best is that, so long as you don't sell these models, since you converted all the models you molded, there's no risk of copyright infringement.

I'm sending a link to this thread to all my converting-oriented friends, I'm sure they'll be amazed. +Rep to MadCow for bringing this to heresy, and thus me.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> it revolutionises things for hobbyists like myself who can't do press moulding because we don't have a clue where to start (and asking on the net usually gets you a 6 page answer that doesn't actually answer your question), its opening a door that was closed to us, that is revolution.
> 
> if you can already do it then yes it means nothing to you, but your probably not the intended market.


And ignorance rears its ugly head! This just shows how hand-fed some people need to be.

A press-mold is taking a piece of putty and pushing your object into it. Pretty much what everyone is raving about for this Instant Mold. No 6-page guide required. It's exactly the same as what's being shown here, but with something like greenstuff, which anyone can get their hands on. 

No door was closed, just minds.

Here's an example I made. I pushed a Techmarine's leg into some greenstuff and let it cure. Then I pressed some greenstuff into that press mold, with a little vaseline between to ensure easy separation. Once that cured, I cut it down to shape and incorporated into a pair of Dark Angel legs. *Revolution!*


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Whitehorn said:


> And ignorance rears its ugly head! This just shows how hand-fed some people need to be.
> 
> A press-mold is taking a piece of putty and pushing your object into it. Pretty much what everyone is raving about for this Instant Mold. No 6-page guide required. It's exactly the same as what's being shown here, but with something like greenstuff, which anyone can get their hands on.
> 
> No door was closed, just minds.


For once Stella is actually correct. Press moulding is tricky to get right and produce useable results with. Most people who do it seem to be like you with the 'hurr hurr it's so easy' but without ever addressing how you solve the inherent issues. Feel free to post a tutorial in the modelling section though. Yes you can do press moulding well, have yourself a golf clap, but there are other people in the world.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

it revolutionizes because its quicker and easier. ive done casting myself. i had to buy lots of stuff for molding, release agents, and for casting. had to take hours to make let half of a mold cure before making the other half. now the whole thing can be done in a flash, without a release agent. then you can heat it up and reuse it. so cheaper, quicker, easier, less things needed, how is that not revolutionizing home casing?


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Press moulding is tricky to get right and produce useable results with.


What was your point?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Whitehorn said:


> What was your point?


Are you clinically hard of thinking or did you just not read Stella's post? I'll break it down for all the slow adults

Press Moulding == Hard to do reasonably well

This == Easy to do reasonably well


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the point is it does not revolutionize the hobby, at best someone has put a product in a packet that can be used for press molding and ramped up the price,most gamers wont be bothered with it because it involves extra expense,untested results,an element of skill, patience and a low quality end result. 

Also im wondering if this thread is starting to skirt close to the dreaded boot legging intellectual property?,we know taking an impression and casting stuff up can be done but it might be best *not* posting pictures of actual GW parts on the forum.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Press Moulding == Hard to do reasonably well
> 
> This == Easy to do reasonably well


InstantMold == Press Molding.

Care to elaborate on your actual argument? Throw me petty insults all you like, but you appear to be contradicting yourself.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Whitehorn said:


> InstantMold == Press Molding.
> 
> Care to elaborate on your actual argument? Throw me petty insults all you like, but you appear to be contradicting yourself.


This makes the process much easier for the lay user. Yes it's press moulding but from the reviews I've read of the product it's much easier than using putty to do it. That's the point of it, it's simplifying what is a tricky process. 

It's sounds good for things like I need, I need Melta-guns for my Blood Angels but the ones GW sell are metal and too heavy really for magnetised arms. If I can mould them in putty that will be so much easier.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I wish you luck in trying to cast an entire weapon with Instant Mold. The technical skills used for making a 2-part mold with connector points is far more complex than a press mold.

Personally, I'd throw my money at Bits and Kits (as I do) and keep the press molding for more novel projects.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Whitehorn said:


> Well, I wish you luck in trying to cast an entire weapon with Instant Mold. The technical skills in doing a 2-part mold with connector points is far more complex than a press mold.
> 
> Personally, I'd throw my money at Bits and Kits (as I do) and keep the press molding for more novel projects.


Bit's and Kits is actually totally useless for weapon option, never has any useful weapons, guess they sell out quickly. The metal melta-guns are pretty simplistic in all, not saying I'm going to try it as I already have loads of melta-guns.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Should be rather simple ... stick a piece of wire in both ends of the little fucker that you are making the mold from and you are all good. You then have galleys for excess run out and you can actually reinforce the greenstuff just like I would do for a bridge, making the part much more durable and easier to attach to your mini as well.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

good maybe i can finally make copies of the cape and pair lightning claws from the chaos terminator lord box for my 15 terminator veteran lighting claw squads. Now i dont have to buy 15 boxes of terminator lords saving me $311.50. God damn GW making me bankrupt


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The point that Whitehorn seems to be missing is that Instant mould is reusable. Unlike his 'press mould into green stuff, wait for green stuff to cure'. You can just put the Instantmould in could water, and imediately you have a mould to use, not having to wait ages for the green stuff to cure. Then, of course, you can reheat the instant mould and make another mould from it... you can't with green stuff or other putty. 

Thats the point and why its revolutionary. Press moulding may not be, but this material makes it cheap and accessable to people who previously didn't have the time or money to do so.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Bit's and Kits is actually totally useless for weapon option, never has any useful weapons, guess they sell out quickly. The metal melta-guns are pretty simplistic in all, not saying I'm going to try it as I already have loads of melta-guns.


Ouch :russianroulette: i think totally useless is unfair, i think we are "mildly useless" with the occasional trip to "has potential" with a spattering of "inadequate"


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> The point that Whitehorn seems to be missing is that Instant mould is reusable. Unlike his 'press mould into green stuff, wait for green stuff to cure'. You can just put the Instantmould in could water, and imediately you have a mould to use, not having to wait ages for the green stuff to cure. Then, of course, you can reheat the instant mould and make another mould from it... you can't with green stuff or other putty.
> 
> Thats the point and why its revolutionary. Press moulding may not be, but this material makes it cheap and accessable to people who previously didn't have the time or money to do so.


I didn't miss anything. I have some InstantMold and I posted the benefits in this topic.

The waiting time on greenstuff to cure can be 5 minutes if you stick it under a lamp.

One uses a lamp, one uses hot and cold water.
One is non-stick, the other requires a little bit of grease.

6 sticks of Instant Mold from CMON costs the same as 3 foot of greenstuff. Greenstuff is, however, not limited to being a mold.

There's really no revolution there, people are just far too lazy :crazy:

Kudos to CMON for repackaging this stuff and making a ton of cash!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Ouch :russianroulette: i think totally useless is unfair, i think we are "mildly useless" with the occasional trip to "has potential" with a spattering of "inadequate"


It's nothing personal, I would count all bits sites under that banner. I like converting things, building Stormravens etc. Things like Melta-guns/Multi Meltas are like gold dust. I presume you have them in stock sometimes. Combined with the fact all bits sites seem to have a site design that makes me what to stab myself in the eye make it difficult to find things. 

Yes totally useless is unfair, differently useful, lets say that.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Except your still being an idiot Whitehorn.. Greenstuff IS NOT reusable. Instantmould is. You can't say Greenstuff is better for moulding when you can only use it the once, plus you need to grease it. You don't with Instantmould.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the friendly atmosphere here, you disagree with someone and they are an idiot!

Yes, it is reusable. That benefit is something relative that will affect everyone differently and in many cases not come out tops.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

No, they're an idiot when they bash a product as useless, when you can use something more expensive and harder to use to do the same job, which is what you are doing.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> No, they're an idiot when they bash a product as useless, when you can use something more expensive and harder to use to do the same job, which is what you are doing.



I never said it was useless, so now you are simply lying. I bought some, I use it, I posted the benefits in comparison to alternatives. 

What I have 'bashed' is calling it revolutionary, when it really isn't. It has some quirky benefits, that clearly everyone is tripping over to use. I bought some.

How is it more expensive really? That, again, is relative. 6 sticks vs 3 foot of putty. Re-usability could imply infinite (I'm sure it will degrade over time though), but how much stuff is the average person going to cast to reap such financial benefit by switching?

When I used this stuff, I boiled my kettle at least 4 times to keep restoring a bowl of hot water. The water loses temperate fast - you can probably do a couple of sticks before it loses the temperature for decent molding. I guess energy and time is free though.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> good maybe i can finally make copies of the cape and pair lightning claws from the chaos terminator lord box for my 15 terminator veteran lighting claw squads. Now i dont have to buy 15 boxes of terminator lords saving me $311.50. God damn GW making me bankrupt


You know that GW sells boxes of lightning claws right? 5 metal lightning claws for 22 bucks?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Eleven said:


> You know that GW sells boxes of lightning claws right? 5 metal lightning claws for 22 bucks?


Arn't those the old ones, so only fit on the old style metal termies? They are also imperial iconography.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

they are also in terrible poses


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

never mind GW metal lightening claws, you can get plastic, correct scale, imperial lightening claws* from my "totally useless" bits service :shok:
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/space-marine-terminators-terminator-close-combat-weapons-c-6_13_14.html
costing a measly £1.50 per pair and they are in 

*_may need some minor icons removed_


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Arn't those the old ones, so only fit on the old style metal termies? They are also imperial iconography.


Considering the guy was talking about making a mold and recreating lightning claws with green stuff, I figure that some minor amount of conversion could be implied with just buying GW products directly.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the way people bicker on the internet helps me wake up every day with grin on my face.
This stuff is still easier to mold smaller items and base details or whatever so


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got home from the club and after checking on the results of this stuff I would say it's a 9/10 when it comes to ease of use, detail capturing and the fact that it's reusable.

If I have one complaint it would be that it's a bit time consuming.

As for all the hate back and forth in this thread about how good, worthless this stuff is compared to other alternatives I would say this is a very good option.

I have done greenstuff molds and I hate it, first you make the mold, then apply your lubricant of choice then wait for your cast to cure. If something has gone wrong you have to start from step one and throw away the green stuff mess you just made.
This stuff is reusable and NON STICK, my molds were not perfect but the pilot torso came out a 90% exact copy of the original. It was only missing some slight details where I had not pressed in the instant mold hard enough.

If I had to chose between using this stuff or green stuff for my molds I'd use InstantMold every single time. For people like me who are retarded this is of great help, if an idiot like me can make such a good duplicate as the one I made over night then I'm sure you experts can get far better results than me.

I would say this stuff has some limitations, 2 part molds are actually really easy to do with this stuff, you just need to practise. I made six 2 part molds today and demolded them just as I left the club and the results are really good.
It all comes down to practise and patience, two things I have too much of.

For someone like me who plays the least supported army in GWs arsenal it's really hard to get the bits I need. It would literally take years to get all the heads I need for my dark eldar since the Immolator sprues are far from popular with the bits sellers.

If I'm wrong point me to a bits seller who has at least 50 of the helmeted plastic sisters of battle helm from the Immolator sprue as well as 20 of the pilot body.

I'd say this stuff is perfect for duplicating flat parts like icons, heraldry and things like that. It is usable for complex parts and even 2 part molds.
For someone like me who plays an unsupported army it's a godsend, Ive bought resins and silicon for over 80£ but haven't dared touch it yet because I have so little of it and if I make mistakes they will be costly mistakes.
I'm sure it's easy and cheap for you guys to get resins but for me it's not, it's expensive and hard. I have not found a single uk seller who is willing to ship to me, if there is one please let me know.

I spend ALLOT of money on bits, I actually spend more money on bits than complete kits. I've tried using all the bits sellers out there but the stock is always very limited or out of stock. 99% of the bits I want are out of stock 99% of the time I check. I've had to put bits pages on subscription so I know as soon as the page is changed so I can go buy the bits I need.

From what I understand GW bones bits sellers pretty hard, it's a very niche market and I think GW are retarded not to offer this service themselves. From what I understand they used to do so though.

There are a few items that are NEVER in stock or the prices for them are retardedly high,
these things include wings, specialised weapons, turrets and unique bits that you get very few of with each kit.

I would really like to get my hands on 45 possessed winged backpacks, I have 6 total so far but still many to go. From the new stormraven kit I need to get 2x of the turret weapon side platings for every stormraven I buy because you only get 2 with each kit and you need 6 for all the weapons. I do love to magnetise but magnetising that would just be silly.

I spend atleast 100-200£ on bits each month on ebay, mainly from these bits sellers :

Hoard o Bits
Red Dragon Games
InHuman Bits Box

The first two because you can get bits dirt cheap from them, half their bits range is on auctions and I've been buying complete model kits in bits form for less than 50% RRP these past 6 months. I have 9 Baneblades/Stormlords and I paid less than 30$ per COMPLETE kit. I just enter a low bid price every time they are on sale, sometimes I win, sometimes I dont. Best I've gotten is 3.59$ for the complete body hull and 4.59$ for the complete side hulls, tracks and other bits.

I've been bidding on tons of kits, thousands of auctions each month, I win allot of stuff but get outbid on most. Complete Land Speeder Storm for 8$, complete Stompa for 58$.
There are some things I have never been able to win, these include gargoyle wings, possessed wings and most of the time different turrets. Unpopular items like Daemons and a chaos heraldry you can get for less than 1$ most of the time.

I would love to see a bits seller with at least 100 of each kit in stock but that will never happen, from what I understand and seen most usually take in a max of 3 at a time then wait for most of the bits to sell before they take in a new kit. This basically means that the first people to check out the site gets the bits. Thanks to subscribing to pages I have been able to grab some of what I need but it's never enough.

With InstantMold I might just be able to spend a little bit less money on bits and more on green stuff. If you save money or not isn't really the issue for me, it's if I can get my hands on the bits I need or not.

I guess I was exaggerating a bit with my title for this thread, it might not revolutionise the hobby but it has and will for me. If you dont like it dont buy it, everyone is entitled to their opinion. For me this will be a life saver, for a professional mold maker probably not.
Only annoying part is that you need to reheat your water all the time but I'm sure there is a solution to this somewhere. I have a water boiler that boils water in less than 30 seconds, just need a small pot with a lid to keep the water hot for longer periods of time.

Here is part 2 of my review btw
Just give it a few mins until it goes live


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> never mind GW metal lightening claws, you can get plastic, correct scale, imperial lightening claws* from my "totally useless" bits service :shok:
> http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/space-marine-terminators-terminator-close-combat-weapons-c-6_13_14.html
> costing a measly £1.50 per pair and they are in
> 
> *_may need some minor icons removed_


i live in the U.S. so buying youre items kinda screws me.


Eleven said:


> Considering the guy was talking about making a mold and recreating lightning claws with green stuff, I figure that some minor amount of conversion could be implied with just buying GW products directly.


ive tried them before on chosen for my IW army. they turned out alright, but not a fan on how cheesy and old school they look. plus i would have to cut the lightning claw from the arm and then attach it to my terminators arm which would be a pain in the ass. oh and the problem i dont like going through bits places is to get the cape and the lightining claws it ends up being like maybe 10 dollars cheaper and i dont get half the shit i would get buying the 20 dollar lord for. price isnt a concern with me cause i am more of a collector then a "i need it now" person.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I ordered some of this today as I have been holding off on putting together my dreadnoughts with talons on them. I want to be able to switch the weapons from talons to fists as needed. If you have seen the Furioso plastic kit you know that in order to do this you need two more talons. Without this stuff I would have to buy 6 more dreads at a cost of just shy of $300, this stuff cost $13. Fuck an A tweetie bird, I do not need an economics class to figure that one out.
Melta gun rants: I already bought 3 of the melta gun packs(when they were $6 and now they are $8) and I have to say that I wish I had found this stuff earlier as my melta gun guys ALWAYS end up laying down on the job because the metal and gravity and cantilever and physics bullshit. This would have made my guys a little bit "safer" for not falling the fuck over.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

BnK has some pretty good shipping rates.

I agree that this will not change the hobby but be very useful.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

just ordered some of this instant mold stuff today for people having a hard time finding it i got mine on ebay for £11.34 inc postage thats for the six piece pack shown in madcowcrazy's link


----------



## Makie (Feb 16, 2011)

As I am in the UK I looked up and ordered some Oyumaru: http://www.fredaldous.co.uk/shop-online/oyumaru-modelling-compound.htm

From looking at Madcows video and what he has said its the exact same stuff. Is used and acts identically to the video, and is much cheaper.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

what is the best thing you have found to use after the mold is made?

this question is for people that have had this now for a while and had time to play with it, greenstuff seems to me to be ok for making the duplicate item but would break/bend after a few trips in and out of an army case with the foam from other layers pushing against it, does this sound right from what you have seen or am i underestimating the durability of greenstuff?


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> never mind GW metal lightening claws, you can get plastic, correct scale, imperial lightening claws* from my "totally useless" bits service :shok:
> http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/space-marine-terminators-terminator-close-combat-weapons-c-6_13_14.html
> costing a measly £1.50 per pair and they are in
> 
> *_may need some minor icons removed_


just a quick question: is it possible to reserve bits on your site? Some bits that i want are always out of stock when i go to buy them.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Maugoth said:


> what is the best thing you have found to use after the mold is made?
> 
> this question is for people that have had this now for a while and had time to play with it, greenstuff seems to me to be ok for making the duplicate item but would break/bend after a few trips in and out of an army case with the foam from other layers pushing against it, does this sound right from what you have seen or am i underestimating the durability of greenstuff?


There are many different putties out there, Green Stuff, Brown Stuff or Grey Stuff just to name a few. Green Stuff is, in my experience, the most flexible one of them even when hardened and is softer when working with it. Grey Stuff and Brown Stuff are significantly harder in their consistency and might be more resilient in the long run. Then again there are some sculptors out there whom make entire miniatures in GS and use them in game without them being damaged that much. Varnish is your friend?

I think over all it depends entirely on WHAT your making, doing a weapon with a shaft that's going to extend from the miniature will probably break easily no matter what putty you make it off. I'd suggest trying to strengthen it with some steel wire in the middle (something I do even with resin pieces from FW to make them more resilient).

When it comes to things on the surface of the miniature it's pretty much your own preference and habits that comes to mind.

Here are some of the things I've produced with the aid of InstantMold and Green Stuff or Grey Stuff, which would have taken ages to do without it:


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

coolio thanks for the info xenobiotic i like the idea of a piece of wire to strengthen stuff will probs put a paper clip wire up the middle of a sword +rep


----------



## dent (Dec 13, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Technically, copying minis is perfectly legal as long as they are used only for private use and never sold.


Private use does not include, public games. Also if you make and use 2 items copied from the one you have purchased, you have gone beyond backing up.

Stealing IP is no different to stealing cash.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Supersonic Banana said:


> just a quick question: is it possible to reserve bits on your site? Some bits that i want are always out of stock when i go to buy them.


Sorry not possible, if i allowed people to reserve orders i would have 1000 orders for terminator cyclone missile launchers and no way to pay for them all.Its first come first served, it should be noted that we have stopped a number of "bits farmers" from taking all of the stock of the popular parts who would then sell them on and we are now restocking about twice a month as per people suggestions,we cant however predict sales on bits as some months someone will have a project and wipe us out of slow selling stuff other times popular bits will sit in stock because people have bought new models and are not converting.
I am about to head out to look at a couple of offices as we want to expand to increase our capacity, so keep your eyes peeled. 

By the way our international shipping rate is £1.80 if your order is less than £22 or *free* if you spend over £22,and assuming your order is not stopped at customs it should be with you within a week to 10 days.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for the video MCC, very informative..boobies lol..always enjoy listening to euro accents. I look forward to seeing more vids on using it but have a couple of questions:

1. can you do anything to the GS to make it flow better? like heat it up very slightly ?

2. will you do the next 2 part mold as one piece like the guy in the original video posted on this thread?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Champion Alaric said:


> thanks for the video MCC, very informative..boobies lol..always enjoy listening to euro accents. I look forward to seeing more vids on using it but have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. can you do anything to the GS to make it flow better? like heat it up very slightly ?
> 
> 2. will you do the next 2 part mold as one piece like the guy in the original video posted on this thread?


Flow better? I guess if you mix in more resin than hardener it will "flow better"?
Green stuff is already pretty soft imo so I dont know how you could make it more so. I have just tried those miliput things and I really did not like them as they are more like clay than kneadite, they also make a big mess as you will get that stuff all over your fingers and molds. Problem is if you dont wash your instantmold and just reheat and knead it you will end up with allot of miliput dust in it.

As kneadite is pretty much the only option I have for things like these I dont know how well resin would work, resin is the next thing to turn to after kneadite as far as I know.

I'm actually planning on making a new video about 2 part molds and how to make perfect molds with InstantMold. I have not tried that Oyumaru or Friendly Plastic that people claim is the exact same stuff as InstantMold, might buy some of that just to compare it.
I have been making molds using legos and my last immolator pilot torso I replicated came out a 99.9% accurate duplicate. The problem I have is that I dont really know exactly what I can show you guys as I dont want GW legal to start bitching as they always do.

The answer is easy, simply not using a GW model but I need to find something with tons of details so I can show exactly how good this stuff is. A medallion or something, need to figure something out.
Maybe I could copy a coin and then use it in a coin machine just to try it out


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

What if you used an old Ral Partha Mini or a Reaper mini? if you ever played RPGs im sure you got some kicking around. Sorry "flow better" was a bad word. i just meant if you can make it super duper soft so it gets into all the nooks and crannies. Can t wait to see the next video! It will determine whether or not I buy lots o this stuff.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Champion Alaric said:


> What if you used an old Ral Partha Mini or a Reaper mini? if you ever played RPGs im sure you got some kicking around. Sorry "flow better" was a bad word. i just meant if you can make it super duper soft so it gets into all the nooks and crannies. Can t wait to see the next video! It will determine whether or not I buy lots o this stuff.


You can make it allot softer by adding more resin than hardener, problem with that though is that the cast itself will be more rubbery once it hardens. I have had no problems getting the greenstuff into all the nooks and crannies as I put small pieces at a time. Now that you mention it I had some odd looking minis lying around that I got from a huge ebay bits order from Maelstrom. Threw them away last friday though, will see if they are still in the trashcan at the local club on friday.

I will make a new video this weekend unless I need to babysit more dogs.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry not possible, if i allowed people to reserve orders i would have 1000 orders for terminator cyclone missile launchers and no way to pay for them all.Its first come first served, it should be noted that we have stopped a number of "bits farmers" from taking all of the stock of the popular parts who would then sell them on and we are now restocking about twice a month as per people suggestions,we cant however predict sales on bits as some months someone will have a project and wipe us out of slow selling stuff other times popular bits will sit in stock because people have bought new models and are not converting.
> I am about to head out to look at a couple of offices as we want to expand to increase our capacity, so keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> By the way our international shipping rate is £1.80 if your order is less than £22 or *free* if you spend over £22,and assuming your order is not stopped at customs it should be with you within a week to 10 days.


ah well i can see your point and thanks for the response.

oh and everyone going nuts about this instantmold should read GW's IP:

"Do not cast any materials that are based on Games Workshop material. Games Workshop has to maintain a strict policy on this to fight counterfeiters. We would also remind you that reproduction for personal use is NOT an automatic exclusion in respect of copyright protection in many territories world wide."

That is a direct quote from here.

Heck, even conversions are technically illegal but they turn a blind eye as long as you dont repeat the conversion and/or sell it.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> madcow...wtf? "it smells like shit...oh wait thats my finger" WTF you been doing?...wait don't answer that





MadCowCrazy said:


> I will make a new video this weekend unless I need to babysit more dogs.


maybe this is where he got the shitty finger :rofl:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, what can I say, when you're hungry you're hungry :crazy:


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

got my instant mold today and i'm impressed with the results, 2 part moulding will take a bit of practise but for a first try i did pretty well, anyone thinking about trying it but unsure i advise you just go buy some it is great, it will give you endless amounts of fun thinking about what you can do with it to convert your next model


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey MCC, when you were saying you put more resin in to soften the GS more which color is the resin? The blue or the yellow? Ive never really done anything with GS except fill cracks.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually have no idea which part is the resin part. It usually says on the package what is what but I'm sure a quick google would set you in the right direction.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Recently my local indie has started stocking the stuff! I shall get hold of it at some point


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is part 1 of my new videos.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Great videos k:

I laughed pretty hard in the first video, when you were showing what you were going to make a mould of and you came to the pikachu

"This is...well..I dont know what the fuck this thing is, but I'm going to make a mould of it" hahaha. 

Great find! Mine should be comming in the mail this week, can't wait to try it out.
Cheers


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I looked all over the club for something to copy that wouldn't get me into trouble. I used the chip because it's a good substitute for anything that's flat, like shields, heraldry, iconography.

I wanted to show you could do more complicated molds using the same technique so I found the car, kinda broke the mold because it came apart when I was pressing down on it but the front was salvageable.

The rat thing I figured Id use to show a 2 part mold of a more complicated model, not the best substitute but it was all I could find. Taking a GW model and doing the same thing might not be the smartest thing to make a video of.

Using the techniques in the video I have received some really good results, I'm sure once painted you would not be able to see the difference between my casts and the originals.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

wow what a great step by step. Instantmold should pay yer ass for this! The yellow stuff is the resin too  will the results of the pikachu be on the youtube site or are you posting rest later?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got back from the club, I will show you the last parts on making the mold and show you the results from the token and car, I wont waste greenstuff on the rat since the quality on youtube is not good enough to be able to do a good comparison and I can't really post pictures of it either. I'm sure noone will care about that token or the toy car but whoever made the picharat might get a bit upset if I actually make copies of it.

Here is the last part.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

sweet I look forward to it. Theres a guy around here who casts anything you want, titan parts even! But I want to do smaller parts on my own time so this whole thing you have done has helped immensley in my decision to do it myself. keep up the good work!

EDIT:lol you musta posted as was writing this. the mold looks great. thanks for taking the time.


----------

